# Getting anxious!!!!



## sarahrose

I have been dreaming about morels for over a month.....it's so strange!!! Lol. Can't wait to get up and hunt, but not sure I can even come this year if it's late like it was last season....maybe I'll get lucky and it will be more around the 12th of May instead of the later part of the month....time will tell.... What sucks for me is not knowing, and the tickets get more expensive the closer you book to the date you want to go.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Well just like last year I canceled my 5th and 6th of May vacation and moved it to the 14th 15th of May. And I might have to move it again, just like last year.


----------



## Old Elm

" shroomtrooper " Ya might be right on for the 14 - 15. We're having the perfect set up for a bumper crop, all we need are a few warm night's,and they're on the way. Don't let the weather fool ya! A lot of stuff will happen quick this year. Asparagus not up yet, but the lilac's are pushin buds/flowers, hosta's,ferns are up,and skunk cabbage is already done blooming. We are on the cusp of picken.


----------



## buckthornman

I agree oldelm. Everything but some warmth! The last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## shroomtrooper

In your opinion when will we be picking. Figure 8 days till temps are right, 10 days to grow. Maybe weekend of 17th 18th in metro area. And for the northern blacks, who knows, no experience with them.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Anxious doesn't even describe it adequately, lol.

Im guessing between the 12th and 16th for the southwest, after this front moves through temps are looking good from Friday onwards....we definitely have the moisture.


----------



## shedberg123

Just spoke to my Rockford Illinois contact; he found his first morel today.. They are generally 2 weeks ahead of us.


----------



## buckthornman

My guess is mothersday weekend. It shall begin. Mother nature is been progressing while we sleep.just look at the signs . Suckers are running. Syrup is done. The leaves on the trees are going to open any day now. And the wily morel will pop! Black morels like young popple groves on hills can't wait !


----------



## shroomtrooper

Whenever they come, I believe we are going to have a great year, just like last year.


----------



## sarahrose

I'm just going to book a ticket for the 14-18th and hope for the best...ill have 3 whole days to look/hunt......or at the very least show my mom my spots so she can get some...)


----------



## buckthornman

S.h. that sounds like a pretty good bet!


----------



## buckthornman

S.t. you are rt too. Lots of moisture means many morels. Think about all the schrooms we never find and the ones left behind...


----------



## sarahrose

I have my tickets booked for the 14-17....... I'll hope it warms up by then..... I wish I could send the heat from down here up there.... 100 degrees by tomorrow.....:-((..... I have a feeling I'm just going to come up and tromp around in the woods for nothing, but at least I get to hang out with my mom..... That's the best part...)


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Finally past that horrible cold front, just a matter of time now.

Has anyone else seen that there are reports from the Mankato and Houston County areas? Seems like bunk to me, but Id love to be wrong.


----------



## growfindexplore

Not sure about Houston Co, but the Mankato Group on Facebook has dated pictures with tiny morels. Guy found a few pin pricks the other day. They are probably pinky finger tip sized now. In other words, there is no reason to be looking yet, as they have a 14 - 20 day growth cycle. Next weekend will probably be a smidge early yet (I'm sure plenty will go out), but middle of next week to following weekend should be the real kickoff.


----------



## buckthornman

Yep been reading all the posts! Hope its true. Gonna be checkin all my early blks next week.i'll drop a line after the first one i pick can't friggin wait!


----------



## coding goddess

N MN: anxious doesn't even begin to describe me, round opener is generally when they start up here but the snow isn't completely gone and the ice isn't off the big lakes. I'm almost wondering if memorial wknd will be pickin time.


----------



## rookielookie

first time poster here. Well except I just opened up a"topic" not knowing that I could of just joined in here. Our friends in Indiana picked 58 greys today in 45 minutes. We took them to the Grand Rapids area in June 2013 but only found 3 2 of which were dried up. Too late. This year my husband &amp; I want to look in the Walker area. Poplar trees?


----------



## shroomtrooper

Old Elm, do you think the 14th and 15th of May for vacation for picking morels is still holding up? Or should I go with 19th 20th. Want to scoot up north to pick blacks also. Buckthornman let me know what you think also if you would please. I think I will be alright but not totally sure. Thanks


----------



## shroomtrooper

I know I already asked that question already, I am just so pumped to get out in the woods and walk for hours, just a brutal winter for me. I just read the whole thread again, that's how anxious I am, Ha


----------



## shroomtrooper

I cant believe this but I might cancel my May 14 15 vacation and go with the 19th 20th. Thirties at night in the forecast.I wonder how the black morel hootenanny will be up north on the 16-18.


----------



## buckthornman

S.trooper i,m going looking on sunday again. Been out about every 48hrs checking conditions. I think ur 16 18th would beyour best bet. I'll post for ya on mammas day. Gonna get down to 36 tonight? Things like fiddle heads and little wht flowers,lilacs r just opening there leaves no color yet.


----------



## buckthornman

Plus if you come on 16th the other schrooms should be up! I hope!


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Ive been in the woods a lot the last few days, seeing lots of nice ramps, undergrowth is about 6 inches on average. Soil temps are ranging from 52-55, moisture levels are great, but still no morels or fungus of any kind for that matter. Things look primed to explode though.

Do you guys think these nights in the upper 30s are going to set us back much or just slow down the growth? Im going with the latter..those brief dips shouldn't be enough to bring the soil temps under 50 degrees in most areas. Found my first on the 16th of may last year, hoping to beat that by a day or two at least this year.


----------



## Old Elm

"Shroom trooper" it will blast wide open fast, but if I had a limited window of time off,I'd go for the 19-20 off. Then fr sure you won't miss out. Good luck - enjoy.....


----------



## buckthornman

I agree with oldelm strooper! He says the 20th i would listen!


----------



## buckthornman

Old elm ru in wisconie? How things there?


----------



## morelman82

Based on the forecast I'd say mid next week at the earliest. We need more sun and heat and it's just not happening. I think anyone who goes out this weekend will be disappointed. I hope I'm wrong but I doubt I am.


----------



## buckthornman

Mm82 i agree unless ur down by canon falls or further south.


----------



## buckthornman

I think iowa,wisc border will have some pickin very soon.


----------



## Old Elm

Buckthornman, Yup I'm on the wis side of the mighty Mississippi, but make frequent raids across the river for. Yer tasty minn morels. No hard feelings I hope?


----------



## buckthornman

Never my better half is from platteville wis. If i can pick at u? What kind of fiddleheads are toxic? Or is it just how u prep em? Second what do you know about ginseng? Seems everyone is tight lipped even the old timers. Its like morels. Lookingfor old forest info of the sorts. Either way gonna give it a try this fall.


----------



## Old Elm

Buckthornman, didn't know any fiddles were toxic? The ones we've been pickin along with the ramps this year aren't. The window is super short on them.


----------



## buckthornman

Gonna try the av shuffle this year too.


----------



## buckthornman

Fiddle heads in yard have white cocoon substance on them?


----------



## buckthornman

Curios where that last photo came from?


----------



## buckthornman

Old elm figured you would be out lookin today.


----------



## buckthornman

I'll check in later. Gotta go take a peek!


----------



## Old Elm

My body is at work, my mind is in the woods!! Next 3weeks off, and then the next 2 after that are only 2 day work weeks. YEAH!


----------



## growfindexplore

A picture I took last spring:

https://www.facebook.com/GrowFindExplore/photos/a.418466061518212.102370.320058468025639/573997282631755/?type=1&amp;relevant_count=1

This is not the Ostrich Fern. This is:

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/JPEG'S/Plant%20Web%20Images/OstrichFiddleheadLabeled.jpg

Keys: Brown papery husk, old Ostrich feather like shoots from previous year (thus the name), U-shaped groove down stalk like celery, a subtle lean back in the stalk to accommodate head. 

The fern you have is likely the Cinnamon or Interrupted fern.

A brief primer (I suggest buying his books): http://foragersharvest.com/fern-fiddleheads-the-succulent-stalks-of-spring/


----------



## growfindexplore

Of particular note, the author thinks the stalks have more favor, and people should be using a good 6 - 8" of stalk, not just the heads, for food. Please only take 2 or 3 from each plant.


----------



## shroomtrooper

well I canceled my 14th 15th and got the 19th 20th off. So I will have the 16th -20th off, whew that was stressful. I think your right OldElm I should be picking now. I am jealous of your schedule, how did you manage that?. Well good luck to you and all the other shroomers.


----------



## Old Elm

" shroomtrooper ' Young Elm and I went out tonight to check a certain secret spot.(was @ work today totally distracted) We'd checked the EXACT spot on Monday and there were none then, but tonight they were just barely popped. We took a couple photos and cleared out so as to not walk around on the little fellas. we go in on a dirt path and didn't venture off it. Your time off should be perfect due to the cool evenings that are forecast. I hope you have a grand time off,and loads of good luck!!


----------



## Old Elm

I get the time off work due everyone there knowing I'd just be a liability for the next few weeks. Been there along time...


----------



## shroomtrooper

Ha, I know what you mean, the last 2 weeks have been looking at calenders wondering when I should go. Nice photos, Wisconsin side tho right? I should be good. Thanks for the input, best most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Update. Due to the crazy cold conditions I canceled my 19th 20th vacation days to pick mushrooms. I work every other weekend so now I will take off the 23rd 24th 25th. Sure I found 7, but not worth taking days off yet. Looks like this weekend we are back on track. I hunt mostly wooded areas, not too much edges.


----------



## more el

Buckthornman and OldElm. In regards to "fiddleheads" the ostrich fern is the only consistently palatable and edible fern I have heard of. Despite field guides such as Peterson's listing them as edible, other ferns, such as bracken, Lady, cinnamon and interrupted fern are prone to causing stomach upsets etc. For an exploration on this see: http://foragersharvest.com/fern-fiddleheads-the-succulent-stalks-of-spring/


----------



## buckthornman

Thx morelm! Getting any mushys. Awfully chilly here.


----------



## more el

Buckthornman: I'm in the twin cities area and I've seen nothing other than common inky caps (mica caps). Ground temps are pretty cold still... Where are you?


----------



## rupert

The black morels are poking through all over in the Bemidji area, found a number of areas where babies are starting to come through along with several verpas. Probably at least a week until there are picking size ones.


----------



## woodman

Be nice to have some warmth, I will be searching all hot spots for the next 3 days in Wash Co. .but I think it still may be too soon for this area, I am hoping I am wrong. Ramps and fiddleheads and mabey some early asparagus would be next on the menu. Good luck to all!! send pic's.


----------



## buckthornman

Morelm i'm in central. Rupert having a hard time believing you. But hope its the truth! I,ve checked tried and true places for blks and not 1 has broken mother earth. But stranger things have happened. Lets see some picks there buurmidgiii!


----------



## rupert

I have several pics on my Facebook, Rupert Strand (it says I live in Ontario, but it is actually me).

I believe that the most recent albums on my FB are public. I can't figure out how to add pictures on this message board from a smartphone.


----------



## rupert

Let's see if this works: Taken on May 10, 2014 north of Bemidji.


----------



## rupert

This was taken same day, May 10. Very tricky to spot at this size Buckthorn, but I assure you that there are dozens this size in the Bemidji area, so I would be not be surprised if blacks in other parts of the state were nearly picking size. Last year, I had photographed several at this size that stayed less than 1" tall for over two weeks before they shot up over night, so it can be quite a waiting game!


----------



## coding goddess

rupert those look like false or early morels. I'm in Grand Rapids and I am about 95% positive we don't have any yet.


----------



## bocomomorels

Queen yeah its an early mushroom. What looks false about it?


----------



## coding goddess

The cap doesn't appear to be attached to 'stem' and that rust cap with the super light stem this early isn't right. Trust me I've been hunting morels for decades and been fooled by these bad boys. I bet if you were to cut it open it wouldn't be completely hollow. Early morels also called false morels, generally show up first before the real deals but they are NOT morels and will cause stomach issues.


----------



## buckthornman

Not sure? Been pickin for a few decades. Could be a false. Doesn't look like a blk though, not yet anyway! Still having a hard time digesting this info. Micro climate or Devine intervention for you rupert. I have some family up der eh! Good luck.


----------



## shroomtrooper

looks like a good one to me.


----------



## sarahrose

Yep..... I traveled wayyyy to early this year.... But it's the only time I could. I did find about 20+ small gray morels.... Only picked about 15..... The ones I picked were at least 2-3 inches, and the rest were not worth picking because they were so small..:-(( went to at least 3 of my spots.... Found them in 2, but only picked in 1. Headed further south tomorrow...... Not even going to bother going out on Saturday..... Then I go home at 5 the same day...... Next year..... Always next year...) I did hear or read somewhere there was a morel foray in Hawaii in 2015..... Think I'll hit that one up!!! Big island is my favorite!!!!
Good luck every one!!!! Hope you all get baskets of morels!!!!


----------



## more el

Rupert, that there looks like a verpa bohemica.

Queen, it's not a "false morel" (i.e gyromitra).

Compare with http://www.mushroomexpert.com/verpa_bohemica.html


----------



## rupert

They most certainly were not. I was back this evening and it looks like a matter of days and Bemidji will be in full swing for black morels...


----------



## rupert

There were dozens of verpas up as well, but they are distinctly different when you have them side by side. Caps are not connected to stem and they have a different pattern/grain to the caps. The stem is a dead give away as well, as verpas have a "fuzzy" hollow stem that is not hollow at the base (see picture side by side). The ones I picked today were still growing, but I selected a few of the larger ones to show that they are nearly ready to go.


----------



## rupert

Verpa on left, black morel on right


----------



## shroomster

Rupert I'm heading up to park rapids next weekend I've herd to look around poplar trees ! Should I be looking for dying ones or just in the middle of them? Any info on blacks would be appreciated thanks


----------



## rupert

Head on they look very similar, but I certainly know the difference :wink: 
 

Definitely morels, just not 100% grown yet


----------



## rupert

This is the type of woods I looks for mostly. South facing slopes are rarely good for blacks in my experience in the north country, because early sun tends to dry out the ground quickly (south is usually better once there is some shade from undergrowth and leaves up here, so I always start on north facing and flat ground where most standing water has drained already). Dead, living, recently cut, and old growth all produce, it just depends on the year it seems. Last year one of my best areas early is still vacant of mushrooms... so it really depends on the mood of the forest. Put in some miles and good luck! I was down between PR and Bemidji on Wednesday and saw no mushrooms yet, so Blackduck/Bemidji is a little earlier this year for whatever reason...


----------



## shroomtrooper

Rupert,I want to go up by Cass Lake,do you think that will be good by next Wednesday? Never found blacks before, found a lot of yellows down in metro area.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Whats the picking window for black morels anyways?


----------



## fungusrookie

Just watched the weather… 70's during the day starting sunday, night temps in the 50's. Should start seeing them pop by late next week for sure, hopefully.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Fungusrookie, are you from up north, are you talking blacks?


----------



## rupert

Yes, the Cass Lake area should be good by mid next week. I expect the warmth this weekend to give the blacks a really good. Several friends said they officially started their season yesterday as well. 

There are areas that produced tons last year that are showing no signs of growth yet, so I am optimistic that the black morel season in this area will have a steady 2-3 weeks of decent picking this year, not a week-long boom like last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cowboy

Fantastic comparison Rupert. Thanks for posting. It's good for the newcomers to see the differences.


----------



## buckthornman

Rupert! Nothing better then being wrong. When it comes to morels. Nice see ya in the thorn!!!


----------



## coding goddess

Excellent pics Rupurt! that cap comparison is fabulous! you nailed it. So you say their popping between Burmidg and BD, guess I'll need to take a road trip up to the Hoot this weekend. 

and false http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_morel, early, brains (which is what our group calls gyromitra)..doesn't matter what 'common' name you use, they all mean they ain't the real deal and when I first started out on my wild food harvest addiction the best advice i was given is learn the look alikes better then the real deal.


----------



## iland99

I don't really have much to add, other than it's nice to see some posts regarding my neck of the woods! I live north of Park Rapids and pick in Bemidji on occasion. I took a walk last night with no luck, but it was a new spot so who knows if I was even in the right area. The weather looks pretty good starting tomorrow, a lot warmer than this week, so I think Memorial Day weekend will be great picking!


----------



## detroit lakes picker

Do you ever find grays or blondes around that area? Ive only found blacks around here in years past.


----------



## rupert

I have never spent a minute in the woods after muskie opener! So if they come up after blacks, I wouldn't know. I have friends in Roseau area that find yellows, so I'm guessing they exist this far north


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## more el

Great stuff rupert!


----------



## imafungi

Sarah how far south r u looking?


----------



## sarahrose

I was in Bloomington.... South metro?


----------



## imafungi

Ok gotcha im in rochester mn bout an hour hourand a half south of you.. any luck yet??


----------



## imafungi

U eved look down this way like white water state park area


----------



## sarahrose

Never been to whitewater...... Went to afton park today..... It's just too damn cold.....:-(( I'm good though, I found a whopping 15.....and good god am I beat!!! It's 100 degrees now where I live...... Time to go back to the heat and sunshine..) I'll send some north for everyone!!!!


----------



## tickcollector

I've found yellows near Detroit Lakes in years past. So not just blacks in the northern part of the state. 

Whitewater State Park is huge, but I've seen vans full of people pile out and pick everything from fungus to ginseng to robin's eggs so I stay away from that area if possible. You have to get way in and then keep walking to find unpicked public land down there.


----------



## fungusrookie

@shroomtrooper I am in central minnesota, near mille lacs lake. went out for a couple hours this afternoon, not a thing up yet. we need some sun and warmer temps around here.


----------



## shroomtrooper

figure 5days to pop, and 5 days to grow maybe. Are you talking blacks around there fungusrookie or yellows?. I assume yellows.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## shroomtrooper

way to go, nice clump


----------



## sarahrose

Wow!!!!! I dream about finding clumps like that!!!! Most I have found in a clump is 4 or 5..... Amazing!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mzter shroom

WOW those are PRIME TOO!! Good find old elm! Where abouts did you find them? South?....Found about 40 micro sized today, next weekend should be real good. I was wondering, If you find a spot where there are a lot of half free morels will that spot eventually produce regular morels too? This is my third year morel hunting any info from more experienced hunters would be appreciated. Thanks and good luck to all. I am in Anoka county by the way.


----------



## buckthornman

OldElm thx for the update!


----------



## fungusrookie

shroomtrooper…I figure 10-14 days for mille lacs area, nothing even close yet. leeks are filling out quick but the soil is wet and cold yet. just wondering how everyone else is doing up around mille lacs lake.


----------



## shroomwinkle

old elm i have seen that clump before/nice pic but how fresh is it?


----------

